# Brandon's Low Cost Computer Repair



## Reel Sick

............................


----------



## The Maintenance Shoppe

I just had Brandon repair 4 computers, 

issues were broken USB port

broken power supply plug

bad video chip

cracked laptop screen

viruses

a modem that died

and reset and secure my entire business network



ALL DONE IN 24 HOURS!!!



GREAT PRICE!!!!!



I threw a whole list of problems at him and he took care of them all,



My computers are FAST again.....



Thank you BRANDON'S COMPUTER REPAIR



EXCELLENT CUSTOMER SERVICE AND COMMUNICATION

:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown


----------



## LuckyLady

Brandon just completed installation of a wireless router, Blu-Ray, and A/V receiver. Super job from a very nice guy. Highly recommend his services.


----------



## Reel Sick

I just wanted to thank the guys that gave me good reply's.


----------



## Reel Sick

<center>* I also make logos if you would like a logo for the forum contact me at 850-384-8863 or 850-384-TUNE email [email protected]

Also have some pictures ready that you would like to incorporate into it.

*


----------



## Reel Sick

<div style="text-align: center;"><span style="font-weight: bold;"><span style="color: rgb(255, 0, 0);">Must Read!!!
<span style="font-weight: bold;"><span style="font-weight: bold;">Be aware of fake anti-virus programs intruding your computer from sites like face book and my space and 3rd party sites / links, also many "no no" sites!! These viruses are staying a head of the real anti-virus programs because they come out with new ones every day and your real security program is only as smart as the updates. So if your anti-virus program don't have an update for a nasty virus it will let it on your computer. Also if you don't have the latest version of anti-virus updates you have a better chance at catching one of these little buggers and they take over and block everything. So your best bet to avoid them is if you see a pop up window telling you its scanning your computer you need to restart your computer as fast as possible its downloading to your computer don't click on any of it, its persistent and its one big install button. After you restart your computer reopen your web browser and if it asks restore your last session don't do it just simply hit go to home page other wise you will bring it right back. Some of the know names of these fake anti-virus programs are-:boo<span style="font-weight: bold;"> <span style="color: rgb(255, 0, 0);">Security Tool 2010, Anti-virus 7, Defender Pro, XP Anti-virus, Anti-virus 360, Anti-virus Live Well you get the point but I am going to add a link so you can see many more.

<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rogue_security_software">http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rogue_security_software</a>
<div style="text-align: center;"><span style="font-weight: bold;">
<span style="font-weight: bold;"><div style="text-align: center;"><span style="font-weight: bold;"><span style="color: rgb(0, 0, 0);">Brandon's Low Cost Computer Repair<br style="color: rgb(0, 0, 0);"><span style="color: rgb(0, 0, 0);">"Free Diagnostics"<br style="color: rgb(0, 0, 0);"><span style="color: rgb(0, 0, 0);">[email protected]<br style="color: rgb(0, 0, 0);"><span style="color: rgb(0, 0, 0);">850-384-8863 or 850-384-TUNE
<span style="font-weight: bold;">:usaflag


----------



## wld1985

Alright Guys.. I took my computer to Brandon earlier, told him I think it just needed a cleaning and alittle upgrade for a few things.. Like my Adobe Reader, would take forever to load and I had no Virus software on here at all.. It was all out of date... He said he would look into it and see if he can make it got alittle faster and add some things to it.. Well he called me back about an hour and half later and said it was done.. I said alright I'll pick it up in a bit.. Well I went and picked it up and he said it was only 25 bucks... 25 bucks really, I think I ripped him off... This thing flys through the net now... He also added Firefox which I've never used before but I'll get use to it.. My Adobe reader was about 3-issue's out of date so that stuff is new now... If u need computer work, send it to Brandon.. But don't let him know you talked to me, cause he might realize I owe him a little more money for all the work he did.. ahaha
thanks man.


----------



## B&D

doesgreat work,he built our computers at the office.we never have a problem.


----------



## wld1985

Also forgot to say.. Im able to check out the forum alot faster now, It does take forever to load a page.. So you guys having forum problem might want to give him a call and he probably clear more of the old history out..


----------



## Reel Sick

I just wanted to say thank you to all the people who use my services on the the forum.


----------



## Reel Sick

*Virus Prevention 101:*
Just a quick reminder to the people who use *facebook* and *myspace* you should be extra careful these sites make money from *advertisements* and some of them are embedded with viruses and trojans. Also Only check your facebook or myspace emails from facebook or myspace, people are making fake login pages so if you check your email through yahoo, msn, and gmail, or any other carrier do not click the link to log in to facebook or myspace from your email these people will steal your user name and password and send viruses and porn to all your friends. Your best bet is to delete the messages from your main email then go to the main site and log in and check your emails there and please stay away from clicking on links to sites your not sure about.

Hope this helps Virus and Trojan prevention 101. If you have any questions please call or email me thanks.
* Brandon's Low Cost Computer Repair
Free Diagnostics
[email protected]
850-384-8863*


----------



## Papa Z

_*I cant say any thing more then what's already been sayed about "Brandon's " Services! Just that He's GOOD!! Fixed my computer, and even made me a Extra long Ethernet cable and saved me a lot of $$$$. Thank's Brandon and best of luck to ya the next time ya get to go FISHING!!*_


----------



## FishingMedic

*Wow*

CD/DVD drive starting rattling and overheating last week. Called brandon today and told him what was wrong. he asked what model and when could I be there. luckily I am only 10 min from him. Had chemo today,so wifey had to run it over. She called me 20 min later and said he was done. She got there and he had a new drive and tools laid out. she sat it down and before she could say anything, he had it replaced and said...OK...need the password to check it out. he then did a quick check on the whole system. $25 and 20 min and computer is like the day I bought it. He will get ALL my future business and any referrals i can tell folks about. Top notch service and price.
Thanks Brandon

Jimmie


----------



## HisName

Thanks Reel Sick
I am from a generation who trusted people.
at one time a mans word was as good as a contract.

I hitch hiked as a kid and all was well
I have since lost faith in all humanity but just might have been one of those who clicked the link.

Thanks again
Merry Christmas


----------



## Reel Sick

Be careful there is a new fake Rogue virus out. It looks just like AVG 2011.


----------



## joebuck

Bump for Brandon. Took him a sick desktop and a new laptop. He fixed the sick one and removed all the garbage off the new one. All for a very reasonable price and a super quick turnaround time. I will be taking all my stuff to him from now on. I would highly suggest that if you have ANY computer problems that you give him a try. I don't think you will be disappointed. 

Thanks again Brandon for a job well done ......


----------



## Breeze Fabricators

*Great service!!!*

He is the man for all my machines. Tim:thumbsup:


----------



## CatHunter

ah reputation, this guy is a good example of it keep up the good work:thumbsup:


----------



## Reel Sick

Thanks for all the nice comments.


----------



## Reel Sick

Just updated my website come check it out. If any website guys out there have any advice to get me to the top of google let me know. If you type in computer repair pensacola I show up on the second page. thanks

http://computerrepairspensacola.com/


----------



## BananaTom

*Kudos for Brandon. *

*Friday I learned that I need to be in Tampa on Mondat for a week to help out with the tornado's. This meant a weeks worth of Pensacola work needed to be done on Sat & Sun. Well, Sat am, I got a virus, it got past my MCafee, and my puter was usless. I got on the phone with my IT guy in Orlando, after 3 hours, still no puter. I was able to work on another on Sat. Got hold of Brandon Sat PM, dropped it off and 7PM on 04/02/2011, and by 9pm it is fixed.*

*NOw I can finish what I need to in P-cola, load up the puter and head to Tampa on Monday.*

*I also had another computer that had would not acces the inter net. This had happened before, and I was charged $65.00 to fix, it not that $65.00 is outrageous, but I got both computers up and running faster than ever for $40.00.*

*Brandon, you the puter man in my book. And I will see you again!!!*


----------



## bamaman08

Can anybody tell me where he is located? I have called and emailed, but haven't heard back from him yet...I've got a laptop with a virus that needs to be cleaned up ASAP.


----------



## bamaman08

btt. Anybody know where he is located?


----------



## Reel Sick

Sorry guys I had to take care of some family things out of town. I will be back Tuesday may 3 open for business. Sorry for the wait.


----------



## Xiphius

TTT always use Brandon great service


----------



## BananaTom

Bump as someone is looking for you


----------



## Reel Sick

Thanks Tom they found me. 
This forum is great thanks for the support guys.


----------



## jaster

I have an old PC, need pictures from it put on a disk? Cleaned up if possible? Is this in your scope of work? May stick it in the living room and get a wireless keyboard n mouse???


----------



## Reel Sick

jaster said:


> I have an old PC, need pictures from it put on a disk? Cleaned up if possible? Is this in your scope of work? May stick it in the living room and get a wireless keyboard n mouse???


PM sent. Yes I can handle that give me a call. Thanks


----------



## fishingindeep

Took two laptops to Brandon today both needed cleaned and one needed a new monitor, he repaired them while I was running errands both work great and was very reasonable. Good work and fishing stories to boot! I'll be back!!


----------

